# My home town.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ardentinny in Argyll is my home village.

Ardentinny is a small village on the west shore of Loch Long some twelve miles from Dunoon in Argyll on the Cowal Peninsula.There are great opportunities for fishing, walking, hill climbing and boating. One of the main assets is the beach which is one of the most attractive in the area. Almost all Scotland's indigenous animals can be seen, including seals and otters as well as polecats, foxes, deer and red squirrels. There is an abundance of birdlife with eagles in the more remote areas and gannets over the loch. My garden sits on the shore of the loch and the hills are my backdrop, one road in and one road out village.. no beeping horns unless it's the mobile library announcing its arrival. The summer is a wonderful time to be there other than the midge.. mozzies have nothing on the midge.... as a child I swam in the loch, picnicked on the beach, cycled round the village, rode my horse and learned to sail and all in safety. Today's village sadly has lost it's school and children as the main residents now are people who have retired and moved into the area and children always bring a community together, no one would have passed me standing at the bus stop without stopping their car and asking me if I wanted a lift into town, if I was on the missing list my mother would just phone every house in the village and ask if I was there and if so to send me home. The village was full of characters, we had an old woman who swam naked in the loch daily summer and winter, the first time a new driver on the bus route saw her he almost put the bus into the loch such was the fright he got as she climbed over the beach wall with nothing but a blue swimming cap on . Emma Thomson mother was raised in the village and Emma spent all her holidays with us, her father wrote the Magic Roundabout when they lived in the village during his illness. Yes I know who Dylan was based on lol. 
Feeling a bit nostalgic as I will be leaving my village for the last this year as I am selling up and will retire to Spain to be near my family and my grandchildren will never know nor have the great times that my wee village can give.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw that sounds lovely.
I'm sure even after moving to Spain you will still be returning for visits. And I'm sure your grandchildren will also go there and enjoy as you once did.

I sometimes feel that pang of sadness when I think of my daughter growing up here in Egypt and not where I grew up. But I know there are so many things she also enjoys here and I'm sure she (and your grandchildren) will also have fond memories of their childhood to look back on.

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam it's the simple things that made my childhood wonderful.. but now my grandchildren can't be more than two hours off xboxes etc without wanting to get back to them although they do swim alot in Spain I would say they want to sit with the thumbs pressing on some button as their main activity of the day. It has only been in the last ten years that my village has had day time television as the BBC would not turn on the transmitter booster before 4pm but at least it kept the children outside playing and not glued to a box.
Maiden


----------

